# Little Edie's Rescue U-Tube



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Please scan down and click on the U-tube video, to see Little Edie.
Thanks for posting the U-tube for me. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I think you need to have a video on another site and then post a link to it. 

I searched on the website youtube.com and found this--if it's the one you mean--we can post this link. If it's not it, let me know and I'll delete it. 





 
(Or if the administrators don't want the video to be imbedded, let me know that, too.)


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't even have the words. That poor, terrified baby. What a mess she was!

I can't even describe how I felt when I saw that first tail wag. She looked so hopeful, and yet still so scared. I felt completely heartbroken and at the same time so good to see that tail wag. All she needed was someone to show her some kindness and love. Bless her heart. After the video was over, I picked up my Mr. Fuzz and bawled.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I cry everytime I watched those videos(I saw them earlier on MM) Edie, can you give more background on her for everybody else to know. 

She just wanted somebody to love her.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That poor darling little dog. The beginning was heartbreaking. And then to see her soaking up the love ... :Sunny Smile: I'm just overwhelmed with admiration for those who saved her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG what a sweet sweet baby! Thank you all!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow what a video, poor little thing. Bless you for saving her.
I also would love to know her story and how things go from here.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Edie's first kiss, her first tail wag, her first hug. I can't stop crying.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

mss said:


> I think you need to have a video on another site and then post a link to it.
> 
> I searched on the website youtube.com and found this--if it's the one you mean--we can post this link. If it's not it, let me know and I'll delete it.
> 
> ...


 
This is the video and Thanks so much for posting it. 
I received an urgent notice about this girl the day before we picked her up. She was due to be euthanized the next morning due to her aggression. I found a foster that would take her and then Bronwyn volunteered to drive to Lancaster to get her that next morning. The "men" at Lancaster would not enter this girls cage or let Bron in to see her and showed Bron how mean this dog was by running a metal hook down the front of her chainlink cage. Her hair covered her eyes so she could not see what was going on and of course growled in fear , that they called aggression. We adopted this girl and the A.C. had such fear of her that they did not do a spay, microchip or immunize her, before we took her. 
Bron called Eldad and asked him to meet her at the vets office, not knowing what this poor girl would be like. As you can see just some love, worked wonders.
Bron named this long legged little girl Edie (yeah, after me,LOL), so we call her Little Edie. She was spayed and bathed and the clipping cleaned up. When Bron went to pick her up at the vets office, the vet and all the assistants were holding her and getting kisses from her. She did not want to be put down and loves being held.
We think this girl came out of a Lancaster, Ca., puppymill. The same person that brought her in as an owner turn in ,has been bringing a few dogs a week to this A.C.. 
We are lucky to get this girl out at such a young age (1yr) and she will have a happy forever life soon. We already have some very good applications to adopt her. 
Please continue to support AMA rescue. Thanks. Hugs, Old Edie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, the video shows what a wonderful gal our Little Edie is!! Gosh, I love her. The video also makes a statement. How incompetent the Lancaster, CA, shelter is. I can't stand Lancaster Shelter. They make me sick.

Little Edie will thrive. Good God, she's only a year old. 

Lancaster, as I've known personally, is full of incompetent JERKS.

Rock On, Little Edie ~ :rockon::rockon::rockon:

Thanks Edie Gobi, and Bron, for getting her out of that "he** hole" they claim to be a shelter. 

Hey, wee Little Edie, and I, say, "KMA to the mills, AND Lancaster".

"Live Long, and Prosper"


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Yep, the video shows what a wonderful gal our Little Edie is!! Gosh, I love her. The video also makes a statement. How incompetent the Lancaster, CA, shelter is. I can't stand Lancaster Shelter. They make me sick.
> 
> Little Edie will thrive. Good God, she's only a year old.
> 
> ...


 Makes me cry to see these. I know our shelter would have euthanized her too. they just don't have the room in shelters to work w/ distressed animals and it sucks! I've taken in a few as I can,as fosters until they find homes. At one time we had 14 dogs 6 cats and 2 skunks...

Puppy mill bastards,sorry but hope they rot in he**.

It's amazing to see what a hug will do,no one could have guessed there was a sweet baby under all that fur and fear.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying 2:I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes after looking at that video. To see the fear that Little Edie had just breaks my heart. And to think that she could have lost her life because people just didn't understand her. I loved seeing her tail wag and looking for her tummy to be tickled. You wouldn't think it was the same dog who was in the corner. Bless you Edie and Bronwyn for saving this sweet baby's life. She will bring joy to someone's life and they to hers.:wub::wub:Now I can smile.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Showed this to my hubby,even he cried. At first he didn't want to watch but I told him it had a happy ending. I hope all who see it will pass it on and hoepfully shelters will take the time and not assume all dogs are agressive,but maybe just scared and need a hug.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That is a powerful video. It also made me cry...


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

This video broke my heart. I can't imagine how scared poor little Edie was. And what is wrong with the people at Lancaster Shelter? Do they even know how to work with dogs? It makes me so mad! Poor thing just needed some tender love and kindness. She just looks so happy after her haircut! She's adorable!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

"The same person that brought her in as an owner turn in ,has been bringing a few dogs a week to this A.C." - is the crappy shelter even trying to shut this person down??? Someone from animal control should see the obvious abuse...

The video made me cry... it is deplorable that people can do that to an innocent little animal and then want to put her down because she breaks. Makes me sick beyond words. I was totally shocked that such a frightened animal who looked like it would bite just tucked her little head under his arm and then was so anxious for love and submissive that she went belly up when she realized people actually weren't there to torture her. Bless her little heart...I hope she gets the best home ever - she deserves it!!! They all do... God bless you - all of you - who make this such a large part of your life... God bless you angels on earth xoxoxoxo


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I loved the lines "look at you, look how pretty you are" when they lifted the carrier... only someone with a pure heart could see that under all that filth and matting... my HEROS


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i'm sitting here still crying - what a video! i will definitely fwd this to ppl i know

thank you so so much for saving that little baby girl. you guys are amazing and i'm so happy she is receiving a second chance


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

:smcry:what a great video. thank you so much for making and sharing it.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

:crying::crying::crying:All I can say through all these tears is thank you for being there for her!!!! :crying 2::crying 2::crying 2:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying::crying:How can people treat little babies like that, :angry: Edie was so scared:crying:I can't let myself think of what she has been through:crying:what a special little girl:wub2: you can see that all she needed was love, I will be praying for her to have a forever home with people who love her and treats her like a princess. I'll never forget that video:crying:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well for this little one I am not going to cry anymore :happy:because this little one is on the road to a happy life. I am so happy there are people like you who care enough to do something. :tender:

This video is getting around a lot :thumbsup: my Son actually sent me the link before I even saw it on here.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am sure glad that Edie was saved from such a horrible situation. Scare her almost to death and then call her aggressive. She never even considered biting even as scared as she was. Thank you to all who were involved with saving Edie. You are true heros.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, the transformation with just a little bit of love...

That was amazing! I love Little Edie and hope she's not scared anymore. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I could barely watch the beginning, practically in tears. The end brought a smile to my face.:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Little Edie's video may be shown on the Bonnie Hunt Show!! This little You Tube video has gone viral, and has been viewed all over the county by 100,000 people so far!
From the producer of the BONNIE HUNT SHOW: taping is at 6 P.M today, and if EDIE's video makes it to the show, it will air on MONDAY at 3:00 P.M.
Set your DVR's to record!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

It is just amazing that this U-tube has taken off like it has. Bron and I are both in shock over it , but sure hope it brings some awareness to the public over the plight of our rescues. Of course I am in shock and just chuckling because she was named after me. 
I certianly hope this will air on T.V.,. thanks for posting. How did you hear about it?? Hugs, The other Edie


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> It is just amazing that this U-tube has taken off like it has. Bron and I are both in shock over it , but sure hope it brings some awareness to the public over the plight of our rescues. Of course I am in shock and just chuckling because she was named after me.
> I certianly hope this will air on T.V.,. thanks for posting. How did you hear about it?? Hugs, The other Edie


I heard it on Facebook via Eldad Hager! How cool to have little Edie on Bonnie Hunt. She is a big animal lover!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

That guy gets around. LOL


----------

